# 2017 Beaver State Aerobatic Contest



## svanhatt (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey everybody!

Just wanted to let you all know that IAC 77 will be holding the 2017 Beaver State Aerobatic Contest August 11-12 in Pendleton, Or (KPDT).

I'll update information here as we get closer to the contest, but it's always a great event, and we'd love to see anyone and everyone there (especially biplanes!)!

Let me know if you have any questions and hope to see you there!


----------

